# Camera not recognized by Canon Utilities



## DanP (Jun 2, 2020)

After upgrading to latest Canon Utilities software my 5DIV and M5 are "not recognized" so I can't use the program to download images or control the camera. Does anyone else have this problem or have a solution? I'm using a wired connection exactly as I have used in the past. I have not tried Wi-Fi and don't want to use that option.


----------



## dcm (Jun 2, 2020)

Just downloaded the latest support for MacOS CatalIna (3.12.10.8). Seems to work fine with my M5 tethered via USB. You didn’t say Mac or WIndows. You may need to check security settings if you upgraded your MacOS recently to give the software access to your file system and camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2020)

Are you using Canon Utilities 2 or 3? 


they sometimes both download and install, but you need ver 3 for the latest cameras. 

The USB cable can be touchy, try a different one.

I have no issues with my MK IV and Windows 10.


----------



## DanP (Jun 3, 2020)

dcm said:


> Just downloaded the latest support for MacOS CatalIna (3.12.10.8). Seems to work fine with my M5 tethered via USB. You didn’t say Mac or WIndows. You may need to check security settings if you upgraded your MacOS recently to give the software access to your file system and camera.


Thanks dcm - I am using Windows and have found a usable solution.


----------



## DanP (Jun 3, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Are you using Canon Utilities 2 or 3?
> 
> 
> they sometimes both download and install, but you need ver 3 for the latest cameras.
> ...


Thanks MSP. My Start Menu programs list for Canon only shows EOS Utility and EOS Utility V2, and oddly EOS Utility 2 ReadMe and EOS Utility 3 ReadMe. However, in the actual program files (accessed through Explorer) there is an EOS Utility 3.exe. I added that as a shortcut to my desktop. Double clicking that opens the Utility which I can use. I can live with accessing it this way, but it's not as convenient as turning on the camera and having that activate it.

I wish I could claim being smart enough to figure this out on my own, but I did a Google search and found this:


----------

